# Question about codeine with antidepressants



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi
So after recently having my wisdom tooth out and being in tremendous pain :afr My doctor who is very careful and skeptical about most drugs, gave me 30Mg of codeine to take up to four times a day. compared to the fact that some people take around 300Mg a day i would say its a low risk in harming my effexor usage, but i want to know if anyone here has found SNRI or SSRI meds harmful when mixed with codeine phosphate??

The pain takes a long time to go away with the codeine, i only take six per day and i am on 300MG of effexor, i would normally take a paracetamol based pain killer for toothache which would normally only contain 9.5MG of codeine and 5MG of doxylamine a common sedative and in the past they have worked wonders for pain and not hurt my effexor use or made it worse, so i am asking if pure codeine will effect me?

I am feeling dizzy, faint and tired but cannot sleep and i want to throw up but cant. 

I also need antibiotics for the chronic infection the dentist left behind after taking the tooth out and cutting into the nerve and root:afr:spit

please help


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with S_S_RIs and codeine.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Codeine is fine to take with your meds.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Opioids(Codeine) are fine to mix with SNRIs. I've taken Codeine tylenol 1's, 2's, 3's, 50mg and 100mg pills before. Dizziness, drowsiness, and nausea are all side effects of opioids.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Another vote for it's okay. I was in the same situation, on an antidepressant (SSRI though, not Effexor) and codeine for wisdom tooth surgery pain. Went well. I ate a lot of ice cream.

The antibiotics shouldn't interfere either though this isn't personal experience, sounds like my surgery went quite a bit better.. good luck, I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

VagueResemblance said:


> Another vote for it's okay. I was in the same situation, on an antidepressant (SSRI though, not Effexor) and codeine for wisdom tooth surgery pain. Went well. I ate a lot of ice cream.
> 
> The antibiotics shouldn't interfere either though this isn't personal experience, sounds like my surgery went quite a bit better.. good luck, I hope you heal quickly.


:yes thank you  I agree the antibiotics if anything since i took them today have already helped ease the swelling, and i had an ice cream sundae without the sauce or sprinkles as a snack and that helped too:idea

So heres hoping it all goes well

Xeno: yeah if ppl with cancer and hiv take the stuff and they are fine then it should be sweet, its just doctors and pharmacists get really funny about it 
and thanks everyone for the feedback:clap


----------

